
AI failed to predict how a child’s life will turn out, even with a ton of data - EndXA
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/615434/ai-machine-learning-social-outcome-prediction-study/
======
carlio
If anyone related to your future learns what it is, it will be forever
altered.

------
verdverm
duh?

Why has this shown up multiple times on HN?

